
Ask HN: Where is the safest place for Muslims devs to work? - misterbowfinger
I&#x27;m in the unfortunate situation where 1) I have a Muslim sounding name, and 2) I&#x27;ve lived in the US my whole life.<p>With these recent developments, I don&#x27;t feel safe here. Although I&#x27;m grateful for everyone&#x27;s support, at the end of the day, the government has had a lot of leeway in getting &quot;us&quot; arrested&#x2F;harassed. At least, they certainly did post 9&#x2F;11.<p>I&#x27;ve thought a lot about moving elsewhere, but I don&#x27;t know where. Can other Muslim devs chime in? Is the climate better&#x2F;worse in other countries? I feel stuck. No matter where I look, it doesn&#x27;t seem any better.
======
welcome2canada
Canada is open for business. If you're looking to start a business,
immigration is pretty easy and if you hold a US passport, it's easy to come to
somewhere like Toronto and have a look round and see if you like the
atmosphere. There's a few tech meetings you can drop in on too.

Oh, and we have free healthcare. Sounds good, eh?

~~~
misterbowfinger
I guess this incident that happened yesterday doesn't inspire confidence:

[https://www.nytimes.com/2017/01/29/world/americas/quebec-
cit...](https://www.nytimes.com/2017/01/29/world/americas/quebec-city-mosque-
shooting-canada.html)

